
Pong-Like Retro Clock Using Open Source with TinyGo and Microbit - deadprogram
https://www.hackster.io/_conejo/pong-like-clock-using-tinygo-682736
======
justinclift
Interesting. You could make for some trippy shop windows signs with that
combination.

5w for power draw isn't much either. :)

